

Ask HN: How do you deal with spammers calling your mobile phone? - a_lifters_life

I&#x27;ve gotten a bunch of spammers calling (leaving no msg) - i look up the numbers and they are reported as spam.<p>Specifically for android - what do you use to combat spam?
======
theaccordance
Does Android not have a block caller feature?

~~~
a_lifters_life
I mean't to auto-block spammers

~~~
theaccordance
Never heard of one, but it would be nice to have a service that could help
filter out spam calls

